# Somebody fixed their rocking toilet



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

So I saw this this morning... Thought you folks might enjoy it.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

better view 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Country (Mar 6, 2009)

mrjasontgreek said:


> So I saw this this morning... Thought you folks might enjoy it.


Greenplum fixed your pic, and I think it's pretty funny that your profile pic is sideways too


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Green Country said:


> Greenplum fixed your pic, and I think it's pretty funny that your profile pic is sideways too


Every time I post a picture from my iPhone it loads sideways... I don't know what else I can do other than loading everything to s computer first.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Iphone junk! Lol get an android   

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

mrjasontgreek said:


> Every time I post a picture from my iPhone it loads sideways... I don't know what else I can do other than loading everything to s computer first.


I think the pictures you take with your phone vertical load sideways, the pictures you take with your phone horizontal will load normal.


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I should change the title of this thread to "photo uploading from iPhones"...


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Is that spray foam??


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Plumber Jim said:


> Is that spray foam??


Why,yes. Yes it is. 

I thought it was a bit comical...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Probably looks like this underneath it


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I carry white , sanded floor grout for those " special" toilets that don't want to set right. After a day of setting up , damn near need a sledge hammer to remove !


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

Cal said:


> I carry white , sanded floor grout for those " special" toilets that don't want to set right. After a day of setting up , damn near need a sledge hammer to remove !


I know guys who have used hydraulic cement; they put grease on the bottom of the bowl first so it wouldn't stick though.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

What about epoxy that the granite counter top guys use, someone should try it

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Jesus fellas !! Thinking that's a little overkill ! Lol!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's actually called high strength silicone.


----------



## thumper (Aug 19, 2011)

So did the toilet stop rocking? Or did you have to go knocking?


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I wasn't there for the toilet, so I didn't really go messing around with it. The tub had no wall on the back side, just a piece of tub surround cut to fit and glued on. It was apart a little and it looked like they blew the entire underside of the tub full too.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Ive seen plenty of people fill the openings around windows with that expanding foam, never to be able to open the windows again after it expanded and dried, jamming the windows tight....


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> Ive seen plenty of people fill the openings around windows with that expanding foam, never to be able to open the windows again after it expanded and dried, jamming the windows tight....


...so it's probably a safe bet that the toilet doesn't rock anymore.


----------

